# Rogue One Prequel-Serie: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Oktober



## BelanaRi (3. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One Prequel-Serie: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Oktober* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rogue One Prequel-Serie: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Oktober*


----------



## THEDICEFAN (3. Januar 2019)

Die haben über tausende Jahre zur Verfügung und haben nichts besseres im Sinn, als das Geld so offensichtlich rauszuquetschen, dass es auch der letzte Depp kapiert^^ Das ist der Grund warum derzeit so viele tolle Geschichten sich selbst in den Müll werfen, aber man will es ums verrecken nicht in den Schädel bekommen -.-


----------



## solidus246 (3. Januar 2019)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Die haben über tausende Jahre zur Verfügung und haben nichts besseres im Sinn, als das Geld so offensichtlich rauszuquetschen, dass es auch der letzte Depp kapiert^^ Das ist der Grund warum derzeit so viele tolle Geschichten sich selbst in den Müll werfen, aber man will es ums verrecken nicht in den Schädel bekommen -.-



Muss halt alles schön flach gehalten werden, damit der Mainstream hinterherkommt. Man darf einfach keinen Anspruch von seiner Zuschauerschaft verlangen.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Januar 2019)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Die haben über tausende Jahre zur Verfügung und haben nichts besseres im Sinn, als das Geld so offensichtlich rauszuquetschen, dass es auch der letzte Depp kapiert^^ Das ist der Grund warum derzeit so viele tolle Geschichten sich selbst in den Müll werfen, aber man will es ums verrecken nicht in den Schädel bekommen -.-







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0XuKORufGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2019)

also wenn man ja der große Star Wars Fan wäre für den sich manche halten und nicht so Hatehipster der sich nicht informieren will, wüsste man auch dass die Zeitspanne von 19-0 VSY die am wenigsten erkundete Zeitspanne ist, da Lucas ja einfach keine Verschwurbelung mit Clonewars wollte und richtige Star Wars Fans die nicht alles Scheiße finden was nicht 4, 5 oder 6 heißt warten schon lange auf mehr aus der Zeitspanne


----------



## OField (3. Januar 2019)

Klar, ist auch der einzige neue Star wars, der gut ankam, also melken, melken, melken!


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Januar 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Klar, ist auch der einzige neue Star wars, der gut ankam, also melken, melken, melken!



Solo kam auch sehr gut an bei den (richtigen) Fans


----------



## MrFob (3. Januar 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Muss halt alles schön flach gehalten werden, damit der Mainstream hinterherkommt. Man darf einfach keinen Anspruch von seiner Zuschauerschaft verlangen.



Ich mag ja Star Wars wirklich auch gerne aber mit Anspruch habe ich die Core Filme eigentlich noch nie verbunden. 

Einige wenige der Spiele (wir KotOR2) vielleicht (und EU Buecher habe ich nie gelesen) aber lets face it, schon 4-6 waren jetzt nicht gerade Filme, die man sich wegen der tiefgruendigen Dialoge und der nachdenklichen Message angeschaut hat. 

EDIT: Zur Serie: Bin mal gespannt. Rogue One war schon gut, fand ich. Cassian war jetzt zwar nicht gerade mein Favorite, Jyn Erso haette ich cooler gefunden (auch wenn die natuerlich vor dem Film weniger mit den Rebellen zu tun hatte). Aber immerhin waere ja sicher K-2SO dabei. Ich gehe mal recht offen an die Sache ran.


----------



## Frullo (4. Januar 2019)

Sorry.

Während mich Vaders Vorgeschichte durchaus interessiert hat und Solos Vorgeschichte immerhin noch ein paar kleinere Fragezeichen beantworten konnte, ist mein persönlicher Bedarf an Geschichten bei denen dem Hauptdarsteller nie echte Gefahr drohen kann gedeckt.

Nichts gegen Geschichten, die in der Prä-OT-Ära spielen, aber dann bitte komplett neue Charaktere.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Januar 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry.
> 
> Während mich Vaders Vorgeschichte durchaus interessiert hat und Solos Vorgeschichte immerhin noch ein paar kleinere Fragezeichen beantworten konnte, ist mein persönlicher Bedarf an Geschichten bei denen dem Hauptdarsteller nie echte Gefahr drohen kann gedeckt.
> 
> Nichts gegen Geschichten, die in der Prä-OT-Ära spielen, aber dann bitte komplett neue Charaktere.



Natürlich ist es offensichtlich das dem Hauptdarsteller nichts passieren kann, allerdings ist das doch in so gut wie jedem Film der Fall. In einem James Bond Film wird James Bond niemals sterben. In einem Mission Impossible niemals Tom Cruise usw. Total unberechenbar ist in der Hinsicht kein Film.


----------



## Frullo (5. Januar 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es offensichtlich das dem Hauptdarsteller nichts passieren kann, allerdings ist das doch in so gut wie jedem Film der Fall. In einem James Bond Film wird James Bond niemals sterben. In einem Mission Impossible niemals Tom Cruise usw. Total unberechenbar ist in der Hinsicht kein Film.



Zum einen: Genau diese Figur stirbt mit praktisch allen anderen Hauptdarstellern des Films.
Zum anderen: Offenbar sind aber Serien in denen (teils vermeintliche) Hauptdarsteller draufgehen durchaus populär (siehe Game of Thrones).


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry.
> 
> Während mich Vaders Vorgeschichte durchaus interessiert hat und Solos Vorgeschichte immerhin noch ein paar kleinere Fragezeichen beantworten konnte, ist mein persönlicher Bedarf an Geschichten bei denen dem Hauptdarsteller nie echte Gefahr drohen kann gedeckt.
> 
> Nichts gegen Geschichten, die in der Prä-OT-Ära spielen, aber dann bitte komplett neue Charaktere.



Cassian wird ja bestimmt ein Team haben die vermutlich auch Hauptrollen oder größere Nebenrollen haben und die sind ja dann (fast) alle nicht Save  nur weil Cassian und K-2SO nicht draufgehen können, heißt das ja nicht dass andere sympatische Figuren nicht sterben können, wenn sie nicht in Rogue One (oder später) vorkommen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Cassian wird ja bestimmt ein Team haben die vermutlich auch Hauptrollen oder größere Nebenrollen haben und die sind ja dann (fast) alle nicht Save  nur weil Cassian und K-2SO nicht draufgehen können, heißt das ja nicht dass andere sympatische Figuren nicht sterben können, wenn sie nicht in Rogue One (oder später) vorkommen.



ja eben, Siehe den Han Solo Solo Film oder jede Serie mit Längerfristigen Verträgen
Also mal ehrlich, aber jetzt hier Plot Armour als "Beweiß" anzuführen dass das ja nur schlecht sein könnte, ich meine, ernsthaft? Also da kann man ... puh... ALLE Actionserien mies finden? Wie interessant ist dann schon JEDE Serie wenn man liest "Staffel +1 wurde eben Grünes Licht gegeben, der Cast freut sich und keiner geht weg"
im Übrigen kann man dann auch jedes EU Werk in die Tonne kloppen weil Luke, Leia und Han konnten auch nicht sterben, auch nicht die Post-Endor Bücher

und wie Lox schon sagt, aber ist ja nicht so als wenn man Cassian nicht auch ein Love Intresst an die Seite stellen kann das so gegen Ende der Serie dann entweder überläuft, sich als Maulwurf herraus stellt oder bei einer Mission vom Imperium getötet wird
Oder auch ist schon "klar" dass man ein Team noch aufbaut, ich meine Rogue One am Ende waren ja nicht nur 6 Figuren, da waren ja noch mehr Commandos dabei

Wie immer: denkt euch richtige Argumente aus und nicht so was konstruiertes oder  WARTET ES HALT ERSTERMAL AB!


----------



## Frullo (5. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Cassian wird ja bestimmt ein Team haben die vermutlich auch Hauptrollen oder größere Nebenrollen haben und die sind ja dann (fast) alle nicht Save  nur weil Cassian und K-2SO nicht draufgehen können, heißt das ja nicht dass andere sympatische Figuren nicht sterben können, wenn sie nicht in Rogue One (oder später) vorkommen.



Der Punkt ist, Cassian ist nicht "Save" - sein Tod steht fest. Genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt der Prequels Anakins Tod feststand. Genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt des Solo-Films Han's Tod feststand. Cassian wird sterben. Er wird zwar innerhalb dieser Serie "Save" sein, aber für ihn selbst werden all seine Mühen vergeblich sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, Cassian ist nicht "Save" - sein Tod steht fest. Genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt der Prequels Anakins Tod feststand. Genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt des Solo-Films Han's Tod feststand. Cassian wird sterben. Er wird zwar innerhalb dieser Serie "Save" sein, aber für ihn selbst werden all seine Mühen vergeblich sein.



ich meinte ja innerhalb der Serie.

Jeder ist sterblich und wird irgendwann sterben ("weiterlebende" Machtgeister klammer ich mal aus, die sind zu Lebzeiten aber auch körperlich erstmal gestorben) daher ist in der Hinsicht natürlich niemand Save

außer es gibt einen Plottwist wie beim Ende von Herr der Ringe, wo Bilbo, Gandalf und einige Elben wie Elrond nach Westen in die "Ewigen Landen" segeln, an den grauen Anfurten.


----------



## Frullo (5. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja eben, Siehe den Han Solo Solo Film oder jede Serie mit Längerfristigen Verträgen
> Also mal ehrlich, aber jetzt hier Plot Armour als "Beweiß" anzuführen dass das ja nur schlecht sein könnte, ich meine, ernsthaft? Also da kann man ... puh... ALLE Actionserien mies finden? Wie interessant ist dann schon JEDE Serie wenn man liest "Staffel +1 wurde eben Grünes Licht gegeben, der Cast freut sich und keiner geht weg"
> im Übrigen kann man dann auch jedes EU Werk in die Tonne kloppen weil Luke, Leia und Han konnten auch nicht sterben, auch nicht die Post-Endor Bücher
> 
> ...



Für Dich ganz speziell: Cassian hat bei mir persönlich in R1 nicht genug Eindruck hinterlassen, als dass mich seine Hintergrund-Geschichte interessieren könnte. Und: Das es ja "nur schlecht sein könne" habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben, sondern nur dass bei mir das Interesse nicht da ist. Ist nicht dasselbe.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Solo kam auch sehr gut an bei den (richtigen) Fans



Ich bin also kein richtiger Star Wars-Fan, weil ich Solo mittelmäßig bis schlecht fand? 

Zu der Serie: Die Mandalorianer-Serie reizt mich, auch wegen Jon Favreau, die hier eher nicht. Cassian hat schlicht kein Interesse bei mir geweckt, um mich für seine Vorgeschichte zu interessieren. Aber mal abwarten, wie das Drumherum aussehen wird. Setting ist durchaus nicht uninteressant. Den Streaming-Dienst von Disney werde ich mir aber eh nicht zulegen, insofern wird das vllt eh nichts für mich


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin also kein richtiger Star Wars-Fan, weil ich Solo mittelmäßig bis schlecht fand?



richtige Fans haben den immerhin gesehen ...
und behaupten nicht wie viele "Fans" nur der sei schlecht, auf Gründe warum der Schlecht sei warten wir alle noch immer und so Idiotische Gründe das ja mies sei und man nicht sehen braucht weil einer der Autoren meinte in seinem Kopf sei einer Pan Sexuell zählen nicht und zeigen eher die Rechte Gesinnung auf, aber solche glaube eh dass das Imperium die guten sind und sind eher Sauer weil die durch Hux Kylo so perfekt dargestellt werden


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> richtige Fans haben den immerhin gesehen ...
> und behaupten nicht wie viele "Fans" nur der sei schlecht, auf Gründe warum der Schlecht sei warten wir alle noch immer und so Idiotische Gründe das ja mies sei und man nicht sehen braucht weil einer der Autoren meinte in seinem Kopf sei einer Pan Sexuell zählen nicht und zeigen eher die Rechte Gesinnung auf, aber solche glaube eh dass das Imperium die guten sind und sind eher Sauer weil die durch Hux Kylo so perfekt dargestellt werden



Ich hab Solo zweimal gesehen. 
Der ganze Rest deines Posts hat keinerlei Bezug zu meinem und ist lediglich dein üblicher Star Wars-Rant, der mit mir rein gar nichts zu tun hat und schon zigfach wiederholt wurde. Gründe habe ich dir auch schon einmal verlinkt,  kam dann keine Antwort mehr  Du willst gar keine Gründe haben, du wiederholst dich eh nur ständig wieder und behauptest immer wieder, dass es keine gibt, weil du anscheinend nicht wahr haben willst, dass es Leute mit anderer Meinung gibt.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab Solo zweimal gesehen.
> Der ganze Rest deines Posts hat keinerlei Bezug zu meinem und ist lediglich dein üblicher Star Wars-Rant, der mit mir rein gar nichts zu tun hat und schon zigfach wiederholt wurde. Gründe habe ich dir auch schon einmal verlinkt,  kam dann keine Antwort mehr  Du willst gar keine Gründe haben, du wiederholst dich eh nur ständig wieder und behauptest immer wieder, dass es keine gibt, weil du anscheinend nicht wahr haben willst, dass es Leute mit anderer Meinung gibt.



nicht irgendwelchen Dummfug behaupten der nicht stimmt oder schon mal überlegt warum keiner was Gegen die Rezension gesagt hat im Filmthread? Vielleicht weil das eine Valide dargebrachte Meinung war

Und jetzt nenn mal ein Argument was von den ganzen "Fans" kam die behauptet haben Solo sei *Scheiße*, nicht dass er ihnen nicht gefallen hat sondern dass der Scheiße war und man den ja nicht schauen braucht
Viel spaß beim Suchen


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht irgendwelchen Dummfug behaupten der nicht stimmt oder schon mal überlegt warum keiner was Gegen die Rezension gesagt hat im Filmthread? Vielleicht weil das eine Valide dargebrachte Meinung war
> 
> Und jetzt nenn mal ein Argument was von den ganzen "Fans" kam die behauptet haben Solo sei *Scheiße*, nicht dass er ihnen nicht gefallen hat sondern dass der Scheiße war und man den ja nicht schauen braucht
> Viel spaß beim Suchen



Du referenzierst immer diese graue Masse an "Hatern" ohne, dass die überhaupt so präsent wären. Klar gibt es "Hater", aber insgesamt ist das dann doch nur ein kleiner Anteil. Gerade auch hier im Forum. Deswegen stößt das ständige Zurückgreifen und Reden über Hater, die alles scheiße finden und keine Argumente liefern bei mir auf Unverständnis. Diese Gruppe ist einfach nicht so relevant, wie ihr es darstellt. 
Abgesehen davon wird dann auch oft jeder kritikübende in den "Hater"-Topf geworfen und das ist eben auch Schwachsinn. Und so klingt eben ein Spruch wie "Alle richtigen SW-Fans mögen Solo"


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...aber solche glaube eh dass das Imperium die guten sind...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

